

TechStars: Starting your Startup [video] - iseff
http://www.techstars.org/community/2008/06/starting-your-startup/

======
davidw
If these guys had anything interesting to say, they didn't say it in the
minute of my life that I dedicated to watching them. Pass.

------
mattmaroon
Wow, do I wish I could write about some of the things I know about these guys.

Sigh.

